# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v1.20.03 released!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.20.03*   This time we have added support for a new group of Alcatel and ZTE Android
smartphones based on MT6516 CPU. Also from now on Qualcomm-based ZTE F555 is added to the
list of supported and there's more.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Release Notes:   *MTK Platform Updates*  1. *Direct Unlock* and *Read Unlock Codes* support for the following
Android smartphones based on *Mediatek MT6516* CPU: *Alcatel:* *OT-890
OT-890D
OT-891
OT-891D
TCL A890 / OT-A890
TCL A890 2SIM / OT-A890D*  *ZTE:* *V821 / MTN Rave*  Unlock of other models based on the current CPU is in a test mode,
so you are welcome to try running Get Codes operation and post your results.   *Here are the ways to connect these smartphones in order to unlock them:*
- via SigmaBox with الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (included in the package)
- via any Com-Port emulator
- using original الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] from GsmServer
Detailed manual is الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], so take a quick look at it before you start.   *QUALCOMM Platform Updates*  1. Added *Direct Unlock* support for: *ZTE F555 - First in the World!* *Huawei Ascend Honor Pro G600 / U8950
SkypePhone AMOI WP-S1*  2. New firmware version added for Motorola Fast direct unlock: *MB855:* M6600A-SCAUTSZ-1.5.6534T *XT311:* M76XX-TSNCJOLYM-60501011 *XT320:* 6XXU-USMEKOLYM-109806-8827   Want unlock support for more smartphones? Welcome to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Mahmoudsobh85

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااا

----------

